# Looking for some good erotic stories!



## facelessmaker (May 1, 2016)

I've done a good bit of writing myself and I thought it would be nice to find some other stories but not for the sake of inspiration or to necessarily learn anything but for genuine curiosity and enthusiasm. I don't really like browsing random stories or music much on FA so I figured I'd ask here. Maybe there are some well-known erotic writers that I simply haven't heard of. Please tell me if so!!

Also, I haven't posted any of my stories so don't bother looking at my page(just in case anyone might xP)
This is not me looking for fap material although really good erotic stories can get you all hot and bothered and that's why I like them.

So, anyway! Anyone want to share some good erotic and/or love stories? If the story is good enough, I can handle just about anything but I'm not interested in fat/hyper, vore, or any of the more extreme fetishes. Just about anything else goes for me though. edit: I forgot to add Love stories to the title. I love some good romance too. Please suggest if you know some <33

I really wish I saved the good stories I found awhile back because.. damn. Reading a good erotic short story can be a f**king ride.. I suppose that can be said about any story one considers good, though.

Thanks!


----------



## reptile logic (May 2, 2016)

Link deleted. Though I may be mistaken, erotica and related links appear to be unpopular subjects on this forum. Happy to oblige.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 2, 2016)

Check Tumblr,there's always plenty of stories to fit the fancy of anyone's nsfw fantasies.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

Want a good erotic story? The you'll love this!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 5, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Want a good erotic story? The you'll love this!


I want to kill myself.


----------



## facelessmaker (May 9, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Want a good erotic story? The you'll love this!


Alright so.. wtf even.. This is not what I had in mind.


----------



## Westwind (May 9, 2016)

facelessmaker said:


> Alright so.. wtf even.. This is not what I had in mind.


I like to think that it has a certain charm to it, but I can't find it. Excuse me while I dump a quart of bleach into my eyes.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 9, 2016)

facelessmaker said:


> Alright so.. wtf even.. This is not what I had in mind.


It's an interpretation of a crappy fanfiction.


----------



## reptile logic (May 9, 2016)

Apparently another link keeps coming and going. Judging from the responses, that may be a good thing.


----------

